# افضل اسطوانة تعليم هيدروليك بالفيديو



## captainhass (15 نوفمبر 2009)

حمل افضل اسطوانة لتعليم الهيدروليك من الالف الى الياء








رابط التحميل


http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/hydraulic training courses/index.php​


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المساعدة و شكر اكبر على المعلومة


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

dreams1804 قال:


> شكرا على المساعدة و شكر اكبر على المعلومة



يعطيك العافية
وجزاكم الله خير على الرد الطيب​


----------



## amr1chemist (4 يناير 2010)

some parts are nor downloadable


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم مشكلتها على الرابيد شير
بارك الله فيك


----------



## 3dil (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رضا الشاهد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير والف شكر على الاسطوتنة الرائعة


----------



## عبد الجبار (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

بس الرابط لم يعمل عندى


----------



## captainhass (5 يناير 2010)

اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع
​


----------



## freemar_2006 (5 يناير 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## captainhass (9 يناير 2010)

اللهم وفق كل طالب علم لما تحب و ترضى​


----------



## sasa91 (8 فبراير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

sasa91 قال:


> thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss



you welcome​


----------



## عبدالحي المغربي (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## captainhass (9 فبراير 2010)

عبدالحي المغربي قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا خيرا



جزاك الله خير​


----------



## م/يوسف (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذه المعلومة 
ممكن اى شخص يتطوع ويحملها على مجموعة مختلفة من مواقع التحميل
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (12 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا ايام​


----------



## kemoooo (12 فبراير 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## captainhass (12 فبراير 2010)

kemoooo قال:


> شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## nartop (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (14 فبراير 2010)

nartop قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## بوقرقره (14 فبراير 2010)

الله يعافيك ومشكووور على المعلومه


----------



## captainhass (15 فبراير 2010)

بوقرقره قال:


> الله يعافيك ومشكووور على المعلومه



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## نمنوم (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
من الواضح ان الموضوع مفيد جدا وممتاز 
ولكننى للاسف لم اتمكن من الاستفاده منه
انا بعد ماحملت الاسطوانه كامله وفكيت الضغط كل ما احاول اشغلها تظهر رساله
we need 3MB free virtual memory to run it


----------



## captainhass (6 مايو 2010)

نمنوم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من الواضح ان الموضوع مفيد جدا وممتاز
> ولكننى للاسف لم اتمكن من الاستفاده منه
> انا بعد ماحملت الاسطوانه كامله وفكيت الضغط كل ما احاول اشغلها تظهر رساله
> we need 3MB free virtual memory to run it



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

هذه المشكلة قابلت اشخاصا كثر 
و هذه المشكلة تنشأ نتيجة عدم قدرة RAM لديك على تشغيل التطبيق
وتحتاج الى افراغ الرامات (أى تجعل بها free memory) 
و حل هذه المشكلة كالأتى

برنامج Tuneup utilities 2009 
بعد تنصيب البرنامج
شغل البرنامج ثم اضغط على

Increase performance 
من القائمة الجانبية

ثم اضغط memory optimization أو ايا كان اسمها 
ستكون عليها صورة الرام

ثم اضغط Manual optimization tab

اسحب المؤشر الى أخر قيمة ثم اضغط على زر clear now

و اثناء عملية الافراغ هذه او فى منتصفها شغل الاسطوانة و ان شاء الله هيعمل التطبيق معك بلا مشاكل

و لن يضيع مجهود تحميلك
و اعلم انك لست الوحيد الذى صادفته هذه المشكلة

أتمنى ان يكون الشرح واضح
السلام عليكم​


----------



## نمنوم (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الف شكر على اهتمامك بالرد
والحمد لله انت فعلا افدتنى كثيرا والاسطوانه اشتغلت كويس جدا 
واسف على التأخر فى الرد ولكن هذا لظروفى العمل عندى 
على العموم انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى 
بارك الله فيك وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سلاااااااااااااااااام


----------



## mahmoud younis (11 مايو 2010)

جااااااااااااااااااااااااارى التحميل


----------



## captainhass (11 مايو 2010)

نمنوم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الف شكر على اهتمامك بالرد
> والحمد لله انت فعلا افدتنى كثيرا والاسطوانه اشتغلت كويس جدا
> واسف على التأخر فى الرد ولكن هذا لظروفى العمل عندى
> ...



جزاكم الله كل خير
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## محمد عميرة (19 مايو 2010)

*شكرا*
* و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## captainhass (20 مايو 2010)

محمد عميرة قال:


> *شكرا*
> * و جزاك الله خيرا*​



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ابوجليبيب (20 مايو 2010)

*الملف الضغوط بعد ما نزل لا يعمل
*


----------



## captainhass (20 مايو 2010)

ابوجليبيب قال:


> *الملف الضغوط بعد ما نزل لا يعمل
> *



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

أولا يجب تحميل جميع الاجزاء و فكها مع بعضها و لا يجوز فك واحد منها

فتنقر على أول جزء و (right click) و تضغط extract here الخاصة ببرنامج winrar

غالبا بعد الفك سينتج ملف iso او ايا كان 
مع العلم بأن هناك password لفك الضغط مكتوبة مع روابط التحميل

هذا عن مشكلة الملفات المضغوطة اذا كنت تقصد ذلك

أرجو ان يكون الحل واضحا

أما اذا كانت مشكلتك هى مشكلة أخرى ارجو التوضيح​


----------



## hayderrekan (21 مايو 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل نرجو التحميل على موقع اخر مع الشكر


----------



## captainhass (21 مايو 2010)

hayderrekan قال:


> الروابط لا تعمل نرجو التحميل على موقع اخر مع الشكر



السلام عليكم اخى الكريم

نرجو التأكد من صحة كلامك مرة أخرى

لأن جميع الروابط تعمل و هى على rapidshare
و هى صحيحة مائة بالمائة و هناك الكثير حملوها

​


----------



## mansour abdalrhman (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (1 يونيو 2010)

mansour abdalrhman قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## hamza gafsa (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (2 يونيو 2010)

hamza gafsa قال:


> مشكور و بارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## مهندس : محمد عمران (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط الاخير على i file انتهت مدته


----------



## Ahmed1971 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## السيسى ممدوح (13 مايو 2013)

مجهود جبار وشكورين


----------



## السيسى ممدوح (16 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم الروابط لاتعمل مش عارف ليه نرجوا التوضيح


----------

